# Pamplona



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Moving from France into Spain in the next day or two, and looking for a campsite so that we can visit Pamplona. The only one in the ACSI book is about 9km away, and there appears to be an aire about 5km away at Berriozar? 

Any suggestions as to ways to visit the city? We don't have any transport, and won't be walking those distances and return.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We were there last September. There is an underground carpark for camping cars...its also the bus station. It was not cheap but it was very secure ! We only parked up for a few hours but you could stay overnight too. Not very pituresque but right in the city , certainly quiet at night if nothing else. 
If you do use it, keep a good look out for signs when you go down the ramp. We ended up in the bus station and caused a bit of havoc


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We used the site last Summer. We took a taxi into town and to return. About 10E each way from memory ( i certainly don't recall thinking it was expensive.) You'll only need a day to visit. We wanted to take the bus, but despite speaking Spanish couldn't find the bus stop and the hours were irregular !


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks people. I'd like to like your posts, but can't see how on the mobile site.


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

OK, a couple of supplementary questions - is the Pamplona underground parking suitable for my 3m+ Bessacarr, and any views on whether driving the N121a is a suitable route for a motorhome driving south into Pamplona ? My MH is just over 7.5m.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bijgouder said:


> OK, a couple of supplementary questions - is the Pamplona underground parking suitable for my 3m+ Bessacarr, and any views on whether driving the N121a is a suitable route for a motorhome driving south into Pamplona ? My MH is just over 7.5m.


I can't help with regard to the parking question, but the N121a is quite suitable.
We regularly used this road with an articulated truck, running at full weight.
Over the years, the road has significantly improved, with a few tunnels added and now no need to go over the top of the mountain. 
Just beware, it is quite steep with quite a few very sharp bends! It is my preferred route to Madrid or Zaragosa!


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Its fine. We are 3.2 metres high, 7.5 long. It is a bus station. There are coaches going in there so your MH will not be an issue.


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks again to you all for the very helpful replies


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,


Hope its not too late but you can park free in the car park near the river and city walls. Coords are N42.84031 W1.64890.
10 mins walk to the city centre.
We used it in March with no problems, the residents from the nearby flats park their motorhomes there, you can nestle in between them.
If you didn't want to stay there then just move back to the aire on the outskirts that you mentioned previously for the night @ N42.84031 W1.66535


Pete


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Pete, you are not too late, because we decided to stop off en route. Heading into San Sebastian today, and will probably make Pamplona tomorrow. 

Thanks for your help, and we will certainly have a look at that car park when we arrive. The bus station previously mentioned is priced at over 46 Euros for a full day, so I think we'll give that a miss unless desperate.


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Peejay, thanks for the tip. I couldn't get your coordinates to work for me on CoPilot, so tried a conversion, which led us to a bus depot just outside the centre. Luckily, a motorhoming bus mechanic knew of the place and drew us some directions. 
We parked up and crossed the road and then a bridge over a river to get to the lift which takes you up into town. 
We enjoyed the town, but I must say the car park was noisy with all the comings and goings during the night. I suppose that was just the luck of the timing though. At least it was cheaper than anything ACSI could offer, at no cost. Thanks again for the tip


----------

